

Ask HN: Hacking away right now - what travel questions to solve? - hashpipe

In between a hackathon, building a travel app that mashes foursquare 'tips' with curated Quora, to produce "Dos &#38; Donts" about places &#38; activities. What questions / concerns do you have about places &#38; things-to-do when you travel ?<p>[http://www.banjarey.com/what_travel_concern]
======
zachlipton
I hate to say it, but this post honestly sounds like it comes from a startup
idea Markov chain.

Anyway, I'm fond of the Luxe Guide [<http://www.luxecityguides.com/>] model:
highly selective high-quality recommendations for a particular city/area. Not
"here are 125 restaurants" like most tour books, but "here are the 10-12 you
can't go wrong with as a visitor with only a few days."

~~~
hashpipe
Hey zachliption,

Why would you say that ? Just want to understand.

The idea is to build a very selective "Dos & Donts" around a place / activity
- this is not a recommendation for place (125 restaurants) but more like
"what's good to eat here" or 'the chef's speciality is this' and other low-
level details.

In any case this is just a weekend thing, but I would love to understand what
would you have in a travel app that would give you more value than tripadvisor
(lets say).

